# Cast changes you would like to make



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you have any recordings in mind where you would like to change a singer to another for the recording to be perfect? I have just listened to Mignon with Marilyn Horne and much as I admire her, she just sounds too mature for the role. All the more pity, since Frederica von Stade was available, but sings the minor role of Frédéric! Another example is Cendrillon (which I'm listening to just now), where von Stade sings the main role, but here her "prince charmant" is Nicolai Gedda - way too old, no matter his artistry! Still one more, Die schweigsame Frau with Scovotti. How could we persuade Natalie Dessay to perform it?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Bellini's I Puritani DVD with Netrebko - wonderful cast, she, uncle, Riccardo, all marvelous singers... but the Cutler, och man. I don't want to go there. I would put Franco Corelli instead of him and this DVD would be close to perfection. 

Solti's Tannhauser with Kollo - Elisabeth sounds like old maid. Wish she would be replaced with more fresh voice. 

I'm kind of listener that has 4-5 singers that he would like to put into virtually any recording with solid secondary cast as title characters so I could go on with my dream replacements forever. 

How about thread for picking dream teams totally out of the blue, I mean Callas with Hvorostovsky performing Schoenberg or something just as unreal.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The whole production of I Puritani was disappointing, except for Anna, of whom I couldn't get my eyes off. The others just stayed and sang, so I didn't miss much, did I?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Both male singers (that is: uncle and Riccardo) were pretty convicing, perhaps it's not greatest acting in history of opera but it wasn't that bad - some waving sword in duet following mad scene and stuff + let's not forget their awesome customes. Anyway, they sang as splendidly as Netrebko and that's what matters.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> How about thread for picking dream teams totally out of the blue


Yes!



Aramis said:


> I mean Callas with Hvorostovsky performing Schoenberg or something just as unreal.


Callas + Hvorostovsky in just about anything + a 30 year old José Carreras


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Herkku said:


> The whole production of I Puritani was disappointing, except for Anna, of whom I couldn't get my eyes off. The others just stayed and sang, so I didn't miss much, did I?


Yes, except for Anna everyone else seemed to be nailed to the floor. But at least it was Bellini's "I Puritani" and not the "I Puritani" of some fruitcake producer, so I'm moderately positive about it myself.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

What I meant was actual recordings where you would like to change some singer/s. I don't mind the complete phantasizing for a completely new cast. For example, a Medea sung by Callas and conducted by Bernstein, but with some modern singers and modern recording. I don't know, what it is with Medea and me, but I sincerely crave for a good modern recording. I used to have Sylvia Sass's and Gwyneth Jones's versions, but they are simply not good enough - nowhere near!


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Bellini's I Puritani DVD with Netrebko - wonderful cast, she, uncle, Riccardo, all marvelous singers... but the Cutler, och man. I don't want to go there. I would put Franco Corelli instead of him and this DVD would be close to perfection.
> 
> Solti's Tannhauser with Kollo - Elisabeth sounds like old maid. Wish she would be replaced with more fresh voice.
> 
> ...


Kollo himself could do with replacing in the Kleiber recording of Tristan. If only an on form Vickers or Vinay was around to do the part.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Kollo himself could do with replacing in the Kleiber recording of Tristan. If only an on form Vickers or Vinay was around to do the part.


Vickers recorded his best Tristan with Karajan and I can't imagine that he could do it better in another recording, meanwhile Kollo is great alternative for his gloomy Tristan with his disturbed, ecstatic singing. These two interpretations are two most opposite ideas of what Tristan the knight could be like and therefore both are priceless.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I would love to "fuse" the recordings of Rinaldo by Hogwood and Jacobs.... The latter has a splendid cast, it just lacks David Daniels


----------

